# x11 build failed



## LordZ (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi. I'm a FreeBSD new user, I begined to install Xorg but I messed up something with the drivers now I get message that some drivers conflict with each other.How can I fix this?


----------



## Gabe_G23 (Nov 19, 2008)

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg && make config
```
 (as root) and fix it with what the error message said was conflicting.

You may have to do it twice.


----------



## LordZ (Nov 19, 2008)

I get " No options to configure"


----------



## LordZ (Nov 19, 2008)

Problem solved.  Deleted directory /usr/db/ports/xorg and started make install clean againg without conflicting drivers.


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 20, 2008)

cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
make config


----------



## LordZ (Nov 20, 2008)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
> make config



Didn't help either. But in the end it doesn't matter anymore. I now have Xorg installed and running.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2008)

Instead of *rm -rf /var/db/ports/xorg* you can also do *cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg && make rmconfig*.


----------



## LordZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Thnx all


----------

